# Wood bbq, trying to cook with 100% wood instead of charcoal



## street131 (Oct 18, 2017)

Hey guys, I’ve been gathering up wood     For awhile so I can starting grilling with 100% wood instead of using charcoal.  I kind of did it on the fly and figured I would learn as i go.  I ended up cutting the oak wood in small chunks and started a chimney full of wood on fire, I kept feeding wood into the chimney as the wood would burn down.  I figured eventually the chimney would be stuffed full of coals, am I going about this the right way? Or is there a better way?


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 19, 2017)

I did that way back when ,,, A lot of work and a lot of wood for not a lot of difference in the end . What are you cooking on ?


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 19, 2017)

Yes what kind of smoker are you using?
Al


----------



## lemans (Oct 19, 2017)

Al I had the same question. I don’t think I could use only wood in my WSM


----------



## street131 (Oct 19, 2017)

im sorry guy, maybe i wasnt clear, im using just a regular charcoal grill and instead of using charcoal, im trying to use all wood, kind of like a camp fire, im not smoking my meat, just grilling it.  Ive been using a charcoal chimney to start my wood and i thought if i kept feeding wood in the chimney and as the wood broke down, i would eventually have a chimney full of embers.  Am i think about this the right way?


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 19, 2017)

You're going to go thru alot of wood for a small amount of coals . Have you tried lump charcoal ?


----------



## bluewhisper (Oct 19, 2017)

street131 said:


> im sorry guy, maybe i wasnt clear, im using just a regular charcoal grill and instead of using charcoal, im trying to use all wood, kind of like a camp fire, im not smoking my meat, just grilling it.  Ive been using a charcoal chimney to start my wood and i thought if i kept feeding wood in the chimney and as the wood broke down, i would eventually have a chimney full of embers.  Am i think about this the right way?



That's how I first learned to smoke, a campfire of maple in a Weber choked by the top vent. Split chicken breasts.


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 19, 2017)

Campfire  vs charcoal chimney .


----------



## street131 (Oct 19, 2017)

campfire vs charcoal chimney?


----------



## scott m (Dec 12, 2017)

you haven't described the device you are using to cook.  posting a picture of it would make suggestions more focused on helping.


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 12, 2017)

I understand what you're trying to do in your "regular charcoal grill" since you have an abundance of wood.  Basically you want to have a campfire. 

You'd probably have a more consistent heat source by building a small wood pyramid on the charcoal grate of your charcoal grill, leaving space to add the hot embers you fire up in your chimney.  Add the hot embers to the bottom of the pyramid, get the fire going and when it is nicely burning and glowing hot, spread it out and use the hot embers for your heat source.  

If the fire starts to cool down before you're done grilling, fire up another chimney of wood and add it to the embers on the grate. If your grate has flip up sides, not a problem.  If not, see below. 

I have four bricks I keep next to my Weber Kettle and WSM on the performer tabletop.  They could be put on any flat surface though.  I usually keep the bricks formed into a square.  Whenever I need to put something hot on a surface, like a grate, or a pan, I use the bricks.  You could do the same with a grate full of food to recharge your grill. 

Happy wood grilling!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Dec 12, 2017)

I do this often when camping. I even use my outdoor fire pit for doing exactly this. There are stages of preparing you have to do. Having your (dry) wood prepared ahead of time to the right size, then building the fire to the right size and maintaining it by knowing when and how to add the new wood or coals so as not to cause a flare-up. If you are doing a quick sear such as for steak or burgers is pretty easy. Longer grilling such as for chicken is another story. Take lots of practice and experience to make you good at it.


----------



## JustBone (Dec 14, 2017)

street131 said:


> Hey guys, I’ve been gathering up wood     For awhile so I can starting grilling with 100% wood instead of using charcoal.  I kind of did it on the fly and figured I would learn as i go.  I ended up cutting the oak wood in small chunks and started a chimney full of wood on fire, I kept feeding wood into the chimney as the wood would burn down.  I figured eventually the chimney would be stuffed full of coals, am I going about this the right way? Or is there a better way?



You might try something like this ... Just throw in with your charcoal to add smoke flavor.


----------



## Charlie Cirrincione (Dec 14, 2017)

street131 said:


> Hey guys, I’ve been gathering up wood     For awhile so I can starting grilling with 100% wood instead of using charcoal.  I kind of did it on the fly and figured I would learn as i go.  I ended up cutting the oak wood in small chunks and started a chimney full of wood on fire, I kept feeding wood into the chimney as the wood would burn down.  I figured eventually the chimney would be stuffed full of coals, am I going about this the right way? Or is there a better way?


all I use is wood to smoke with


----------

